# My puppy Bella :)



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is my puppy Bella, we didn't know what exactly she was because she was a stray, and originally thought she was an Australian Shepherd/Keeshond mix, but we've concluded that she's an Anatolian Shepherd!

She is now 9 months but here's kind of a timeline of her throughout the past months.









<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>








<br>
A Seattle Sounders FC Jersey I made her for Halloween








<br>








<br>


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

How big is she? and how old? She doesn't look big enough to be a purebred Anatolian Shepard.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

tw1n said:


> How big is she? and how old? She doesn't look big enough to be a purebred Anatolian Shepard.


And here I was thinking "that is one big puppy"

Bella is beautiful though


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

ErisAlpine said:


> And here I was thinking "that is one big puppy"
> 
> Bella is beautiful though


LoL well I'm just curious how much she weighs. 

If she was three months in september, she's prob 8 or 9 months old right now. 

Should be pushen 70 lbs as an anatolian shepard. They top out in the hundreds. 

Plus her hair just looks to long and fluffy.

I read she's a pet finder puppy, what was she listed as?

Luna was listed as an Anatolian shepard too, which turned out more likely Australian Shepard, seeing as she topped out around 40lbs.


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

wow she is just so beautiful! are one lucky owner!


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey! Thanks she really is a beautiful dog 

When we got her, they didn't really know what she was b/c she was found wandering a Hopps field out in the middle of nowhere. She is now 75 almost 80lbs, and still growing! They estimated her b'day was June 2nd, so she would've just turned 9 months.

We kind of ruled out other breeds by process of elimination as she was growing, so that's why my family thinks she may be an Anatolian Shepherd. In doing some research, I found that their fur can range in length - I can't remember it off the top of my head, but it was quite a wide range. She is extremely fluffy, and I've been brushing her like crazy so she isn't too bad later this spring


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

beach_angel05 said:


> Hey! Thanks she really is a beautiful dog
> 
> When we got her, they didn't really know what she was b/c she was found wandering a Hopps field out in the middle of nowhere. She is now 75 almost 80lbs, and still growing! They estimated her b'day was June 2nd, so she would've just turned 9 months.
> 
> We kind of ruled out other breeds by process of elimination as she was growing, so that's why my family thinks she may be an Anatolian Shepherd. In doing some research, I found that their fur can range in length - I can't remember it off the top of my head, but it was quite a wide range. She is extremely fluffy, and I've been brushing her like crazy so she isn't too bad later this spring


A small female could top out at 80. So it's still very possible. 

Her fluffy hair could easily fit in with a number other large breed guardian dogs. She's cute wutever she is... looks like a perfect cuddeling dog.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

She absolutely loves to cuddle! She'll lay next to me on my bed, or on me (which isn't always nice since she weighs so much haha) for quite awhile in the mornings. She keeps me warm as well w/ her mass of fur lol. She just loves being around people and other animals. I'm so glad that she's such a loving dog.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks to be an Anatolian/Pyrenees cross, which are really common to be used as LGDs. She's gorgeous!


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Amber! You know I originally thought she could be that mix as well. Certain expressions she has made makes me think she could be part Pyrenees. Who knows  Maybe I'll get one of those DNA tests done someday. She really is a great guard dog as well. I'm a college student living in a single apt, and on some nights when a lot of ppl are out drinking, she hears them and barks on and off all night! It gets annoying but it's nice to know that she's protecting me


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

How cute! she's a giant fluff ball, because she's so fluffy I'm leaning more towards pyr/anatolian mix too. She's gorgeous!


----------



## cardinalsman36 (Mar 14, 2010)

i have a 12 week old puppy that looks exactly like your dog when it was a puppy the shelter that gave her to us said that she is a norwegian elkhound mix and i was trying to find what she is mixed with but now i think it is wat ur dog is thank you


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh nice! Well I'm glad photos of Bella could help you figure out what your dog is


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

aww. how beautiful she is.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## cardinalsman36 (Mar 14, 2010)

how much did your dog weigh at 12 weeks


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

cardinalsman36 said:


> how much did your dog weigh at 12 weeks


oh man, I'm trying to remember...lol. Well she was born in June 09, but we didn't get her until mid August because she was being fostered b/c she was a stray. So... she couldn't have been THAT big. Maybe like 12lbs? I dunno, that seems like ages ago lol. Does that sound about right? Sry, I just can't remember!

She's roughly 75-80lbs and turning 10mo on April 2nd.


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks  She's definitely a great pup!


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

did you say what she was?


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah I did up above the pics  She's an Anatolian Shepherd possibly mixed with something.


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

She looks like a Aussie x German shepherd mix to me? yeah?


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

We thought Australian Shepherd/Keeshond Mix at first, but she's surpassed those sizes and whatnot. We're about 90% sure she's Anatolian mixed with maybe Pyrenees or Golden Retriever. But we won't know 100% unless we did a DNA test


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

When are you going to do that?

I just can get over how pretty she is!

I must not let Rinzzo see her, He is neutered now and it would frustrate him too much lol


----------



## GreyGoose (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey fellow Seattle-ite here as well! (Eastside)  Had to come out of lurkdom because I had a German Shepherd named Bella, but I grew up with a Great Pyrenees and your Bella looks VERY much like our Bandit did when he was a pup. In a few of the photos she gives this 'look' that is so much that of a Pyrenees, I'm convinced she has some in her!

If you ever make it over to the dog park at Marymoore I'll have to look for her!


----------



## cardinalsman36 (Mar 14, 2010)

yup my pup is about 13 lbs at 12 weeks so i think it is the same


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

GreyGoose said:


> Hey fellow Seattle-ite here as well! (Eastside)  Had to come out of lurkdom because I had a German Shepherd named Bella, but I grew up with a Great Pyrenees and your Bella looks VERY much like our Bandit did when he was a pup. In a few of the photos she gives this 'look' that is so much that of a Pyrenees, I'm convinced she has some in her!
> 
> If you ever make it over to the dog park at Marymoore I'll have to look for her!


Yay another Seattle-ite!  Oh she's definitely perfected the 'sulk' and the 'dirty look' if that's what you're talking about lol

Yeah we're not sure what she might be mixed with. Golden maybe? On some occasions she has def looked Pryenees to me though so who knows.


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

What ever her exact mix she is so BEAUTIFUL!

She looks so soft, I just wanna give her a bug hug.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you  She really is a beautiful dog. Th fur around her ears and near here back legs is the softest, like baby soft. The rest of her feels more like a Golden's coat would feel - that texture.

But yeah, she loves cuddling haha even though her fur gets everywhere!


----------

